# Preferred tools/packages



## Alain De Vos (Jun 27, 2021)

My prefered tools are jails,poudriere,postgresql,nginx,ansible. What our yours ?


----------



## Menelkir (Jun 27, 2021)

editors/neovim, msic/mc-nox11, sysutils/py-ranger + www/w3m-img, x11/zenity or devel/dialog (depending on what I'm doing), devel/git,  net/rsync and net/rclone (depending on the purpose).
Also jails.


----------



## mer (Jun 27, 2021)

Chainsaws, power drills, jackhammers.  Finely sharpened puuko style knife is always on hand.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 27, 2021)

ports-mgmt/portmaster, sysutils/gkrellm2, astro/gkrellmoon2, audio/asunder, sysutils/tkdvd, multimedia/audacious, multimedia/audacious-plugins, multimedia/vlc, editors/leafpad, graphics/gimp, graphics/epdfview, x11/rxvt-unicode, x11-fm/xfe, x11-wm/fluxbox, security/bcrypt, security/wipe, sysutils/pftop, security/nmap, security/rkhunter, security/lynis, net/proxychains, www/firefox-esr, www/youtube_dl and sysutils/screenfetch.



mer said:


> Finely sharpened puuko style knife is always on hand.



Kershaw Oblivion in each hand, clip reversed side for the left hand draw.


----------



## astyle (Jun 27, 2021)

Not sure how to make an HTML preview, so here's a link to my dream package.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jun 27, 2021)

Tools i do use often:
audio/abcde - Front-end shell script to encode CDs in flac/mp3/ogg/speex format.
audio/mixertui - Audio mixer with a Terminal User Interface built on the FreeBSD sound system.
ftp/filezilla - FTP Client. I do use it mostly for transferring files to the phone.
games/homura -  Wine-based Game Launcher.
misc/qt5ct - Configure Qt 5 settings (theme, font, icons, etc.) under DE/WM without Qt integration.
ports-mgmt/portlint - Verifier for FreeBSD port directory.
ports-mgmt/poudriere - Port build and test system
x11/antimicro - Graphical program used to map keyboard keys and mouse controls to a gamepad.


----------



## soupbowl (Jun 27, 2021)

sysutils/atop - performance monitor
sysutils/bastille - jail manager / containers
devel/git-lite - git with less weight
sysutils/htop - hipster top
editors/micro - simple editor
editors/neovim - more advanced editor
www/nginx - my favorite http proxy
sysutils/tmux 
sysutils/vm-bhyve - bhyve manager
sysutils/xstow - dot file management


----------



## Vull (Jun 27, 2021)

postgresql, php, apache, openssh-server, phppgadmin, vim, libreoffice, gimp, sysutils/automount, firefox, mate


----------



## ralphbsz (Jun 27, 2021)

mer said:


> Chainsaws,


Those are very useful. We have probably a half dozen at home. A few months ago, only 2 were working, and our son started getting anxiety attacks.

Weed whackers: in a moment I'll go to the machine shop in the basement, and sharpen the saw blade on the trimmer.

Tractors: For many jobs, a small one (like the Ford 7120) are convenient; for big jobs, we borrow a Cat or Massey-Ferguson from the neighbors. For digging, nothing beats an excavator, but our whole neighborhood shares one, and it's not very big.

Chippers: The bigger the better. The current neighborhood shared one is an old "Eeger Beever" with an 80HP engine; for half the year, we can borrow a much larger one (can take 30cm = 12 in trees in one piece) with a 160 or 180 HP diesel.

We're thinking of buying a small crane; not on a truck, but on a crawler chassis (with tracks, like a bulldozer). Probably an Antec DB-37, if we can get a used one at a decent price.


----------



## astyle (Jun 27, 2021)

ralphbsz said:


> Antec DB-37, if we can get a used one at a decent price.


Yeah, would be cool.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 28, 2021)

ralphbsz I used to own 127 acres in the Missouri Ozarks. Everyone had a tractor but me. My brother-in-law got me a used tractor that worked three times and never worked again.

I would go there as often as I could and just sit in the house and do nothing but stare or walk the trails. But I was the only one who would go and I felt I was just tying it up and someone else could get better use of it so I sold. Sometimes I wish I didn't.

I used to host one of the largest airsoft games in the country there. That was a blast but exhausting.


----------



## astyle (Jun 28, 2021)

For all you tractor and chainsaw users who do FreeBSD: Let's steal the thunder from Linux Water Initiative with FreeBSD's GPIO-driven fartd!


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 29, 2021)

PkgBase
					

… how to safely update the system (regardless of how far out of date) reliably. …   Let's assume that PkgBase is the way forward.   and so on.  https://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-pkgbase  In addition to the list, there's sometimes discussion of PkgBase in IRC for FreeBSD...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel and, I guess, the three recently mentioned under What's your favorite software to install after installing FreeBSD?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 29, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> jails





Menelkir said:


> jails





soupbowl said:


> sysutils/bastille - jail manager / containers



<https://old.reddit.com/comments/o7px9b/-/h313yrg/?context=1> ▶ FreeBSD bug 256871 – [New Port] sysutils/mkjail: Fat jail creation script thanks dvl@ 

Postscript

sysutils/mkjail


----------

